
Ask HN: Alternative for putty? - mablae
Hi folks,<p>Some times you can not run your workstation on linux for different reasons.<p>I am more and more unhappy with &quot;putty&quot; I currently use.<p>Why isn&#x27;t there a actively maintained SSH Terminal Client for Windows?<p>Please list SSH Terminal Client for Windows you like!
======
opless
If you find cygwin annoying and/or slow, try mingw.

If you grab the official git windows client you get a mini-install with
openssh which works fine :)

I use putty myself, and if I'm only allowed to use a web browser, I'll just
log into chrome and use the ssh client chrome extension (which seems to be
still in beta a year later)

------
i0nutzb
Cygwin.

[http://www.openssh.com/windows.html](http://www.openssh.com/windows.html)

------
mattbillenstein
Cygwin is essential if you spend any significant amount of time using a
Windoze box...

------
a3n
I vote with the others: cygwin, and install openssh in that.

You have the added benefit of having a bash command line (or zsh or whatever)
to use as you like.

But for your question, cygwin plus openssh is an excellent solution. Try it.

------
cdvonstinkpot
SmartFTP- has tabbed ssh terminals, dual-pane local/sftp, bookmarks.

------
leonatan
SecureCRT is very good.

------
fithisux
Plenty

Poderosa, Terraterm

among others

